# Suche Abonenntengutschein für die gamescom



## Blu3storm (6. August 2013)

*Suche Abonenntengutschein für die gamescom*

Hallo allerseits,

zur Gamescom Zeit gibt es so weit ich weiß in allen Zeitschriften von Computec einen Gutschein für Abonnenten, denn sie bei der gamescom am Computec Stand gegen Goodies eintauschen können.

Dieses Jahr habe ich ausnahmsweise selbst keinen. 

Hat jemand einen dieser Gutscheine und schafft es dieses Jahr nicht zur Gamescom? Wenn ja, dann würde ich mich sehr über ein ausgefülltes Exemplar (eins reicht, ich will die nicht horten) freuen, damit ich es selbst auf der gc einlösen kann.

Als Gegenleistung hätte ich Dungeon Defenders oder Steam Sammelkarten in meinem Steam Inventar 
Und für den Fall, dass Valve wie schon in den letzten zwei Jahren, Gratis Codes für Steam Spiele verteilt, würde ich versprechen, welche für den edlen Gutscheingeber mitzunehmen 


Info am Rande: In den Goodie Tüten waren in den letzten Jahren unter anderem einige mäßige PC Spiele, Sachen von Titus (Caps), billige Mauspads, die Standard Version von WoW ( ^^' ) und Werbematerial.


----------



## Kaisan (6. August 2013)

Kann leider meinen Abonenntengutschein nicht abgeben - fahre selbst zur Messe und kann zu einer kostenlosen Goodie-Tüte nie nein sagen.  Einen Punkt aus deinem Beitrag kann ich so jedoch nicht bestätigen: In der Tüte mögen sich billige Mauspads, Werbematerial usw. finden, doch mäßig war das enthaltene PC-Spiel zumindest letztes Jahr wohl kaum (zumindest ist Total War: Shogun 2 meiner Meinung nach ein grandioses Spiel) - wie dem auch sei: Werde mal in meinem Bekanntenkreis herumfragen, ob irgendjemand einen Abonenntengutschein übrig hat. Kann aber natürlich nichts versprechen


----------



## Blu3storm (19. August 2013)

Push.
Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche.


----------



## Mothman (19. August 2013)

Mmmh..grundsätzlich hätte ich nichts dagegen.
Aber:
1. Weiß ich nicht wo dieser Gutschein sein soll. Bin zwar Abonnent, finde aber keinen Gutschein.
2. Wüsste ich nicht wie ich dir den zukommen lassen soll, wenn du nicht in meiner Nähe wohnst. 
Extra deshalb zur Post latschen, will ich nicht.^^

Wenn ich den Gutschein noch finde und du ihn dir in Berlin/Charlottenburg abholen willst, kannst du ihn haben.


----------



## Blu3storm (19. August 2013)

1. Der Gutschein liegt immer lose im Heft bei. 

2. Ich möchte nicht, dass sich jemand große Umstände macht.
Berlin ist auch leider die falsche Ecke


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (20. August 2013)

Ich hab zwei Gutscheine, da ich sowohl PCG als auch PCGH-Abonnent bin. 
Einen könnte ich also erübrigen. Schreib mir am besten mal ne PN, dann können wir den Rest klären.


----------



## Enisra (20. August 2013)

mal ne Frage, da das hier so rein passt:
Da ich bisher noch nicht auf der Gamescom war; was bekommt man da denn eigentlich alles?


----------



## Blu3storm (20. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> mal ne Frage, da das hier so rein passt:
> Da ich bisher noch nicht auf der Gamescom war; was bekommt man da denn eigentlich alles?


 
Siehe oben. 

Oder meinst du, so im Allgemeinen, auch von anderen Maßständen?

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Enisra (20. August 2013)

ich will nicht wissen was ich von dir bekomme sondern wenn ich mit dem Zettel nach Köln fahre


----------



## Blu3storm (20. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich will nicht wissen was ich von dir bekomme sondern wenn ich mit dem Zettel nach Köln fahre


 
Siehe erster Post, ganz unten. 

Und vielen Dank am Cryptic-Ravage für seinen Gutschein 
Ich bin somit bedient.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (20. August 2013)

Gerne doch. 
Hoffentlich kannst du einige brauchbare Teile abstauben.
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Enisra (20. August 2013)

Blu3storm schrieb:


> Siehe erster Post, ganz unten.
> 
> Und vielen Dank am Cryptic-Ravage für seinen Gutschein
> Ich bin somit bedient.


 
ähm, ich glaub das einfach noch zu früh am Tag


----------

